# General > Genealogy >  robert miller farmer watten/isabella christina davidson

## docfraser

hi there iam trying to trace the family of my husband g g uncle robert he died in 1957 and had a son who signed his death certificate but cant make out his name he was staying in upper bogle watten any information or if anybody knows of the family

----------


## Tighsonas4

> hi there iam trying to trace the family of my husband g g uncle robert he died in 1957 and had a son who signed his death certificate but cant make out his name he was staying in upper bogle watten any information or if anybody knows of the family


hi there i would think by the dates your giving it shouldnt be very long before someone can sort this out.   best of luck   tony

----------


## Bultore

Hi there.

What a good prediction Tony!  I do know this family because they are my great grandparents.  I have two children of theirs in my tree - one of whom is a son.  Perhaps you can send me a message and we can discuss in more details.

James

----------


## Blacksmith

THere is a memorial in Watten cemetery which reads "IN loving memory of Robert Miller (farmer) Quoybrae Watten who died 27th March 1951 aged 66 years beloved husband of Isabella Christina Davidson who also died 16th October 1967 aged 73 years."
Hope this helps you.

----------

